# How to use: Perilla/Shiso?



## texherp (Jul 12, 2011)

I have tons on shiso/_Perilla frutescens_ plants coming up and I'm wondering how I could use them.  I found this recipe: Korean Perilla recipe that I might try.  Anyone ever cooked with this stuff?  It's nice and leafy and has kind of a minty smell.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 12, 2011)

i've had them in korean restaurants as a wrap, like a lettuce wrap, with grilled meats such as bulgogi (thinly sliced marinated beef), or sae woo gui (marinated shrimp), and a bit of fermented bean paste.


----------



## giggler (Jul 13, 2011)

Tex, I have an organic garden, and am always looking for plants that grow in our brutal heat!

Never heard of Perilla before... you say it's growing Now?! How do you grow it? From Seeds, where did you get the seeds?

I Love Korean food of all kinds!

Thanks so much. Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 13, 2011)

Be careful with perilla--it is in the mint family and can be very aggressive. It can spread throughout your garden (and your neighborhood) before you even know it!  It is toxic to cattle if it is cut for hay, and can cause some dermatitis in humans.

I think it mostly spreads by seed, so cutting it before the seeds develop will help.

I am not in Texas, but here in Missouri, it is a pretty common weed.


----------



## texherp (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, actually I didn't have to plant it, it just comes up.  It mostly seems to pop up in disturbed areas like where they have been tearing up the ground at the park and all in the creek beds which are not flowing, but are still moist and shady.  I reckon it wouldn't be too invasive in central Texas with it being hotter and drier.  

I tried the recipe from the link last night so we'll see how it goes.

PS I'm a huge gardener too, but since I'm stuck in an apartment while in school I have branched out to wild edibles, lol


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 13, 2011)

texherp said:


> I have tons on shiso/_Perilla frutescens_ plants coming up and I'm wondering how I could use them. I found this recipe: Korean Perilla recipe that I might try. Anyone ever cooked with this stuff? It's nice and leafy and has kind of a minty smell.


 
I like her Perilla kimchie recipe. 

It also gets added to very strong stews, example goat stew.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 13, 2011)

Someone I know was pulling handfuls of it out of her perennial bed--when she offered me some, I politely declined.  I have enough weeds without importing them!!

It is, as far as I know, not too bad here--we might be a little dry for it, too.


----------



## texherp (Jul 14, 2011)

wow, thanks PPT.  I've only had Korean food once and I loved the kim chee so that looks perfect.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 14, 2011)

texherp said:


> wow, thanks PPT. I've only had Korean food once and I loved the kim chee so that looks perfect.


 
Your welcome!


----------



## Claire (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh, dear, I love Korean food and don't think I've run into this one.  A part of me is tempted to toss some in my garden next spring, but I'm already fighting mint and lemon balm!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 15, 2011)

It's an introduced non-native & is extremely invasive, although I have a huge patch of it here that doesn't seem to want to go anywhere else.  I'm not crazy about the flavor, so only use it as a garnish for Japanese dishes.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

I use 3# coffee cans, end cut off or chimney bricks as planters for the invasive herbs. I bury the coffee can, leaving about 1 inch above the ground and plant the plants in those. So far, they haven't "climbed" out of their cans and invaded other areas. Ditto for the chimney bricks. I know of people who've used old tires for the same purpose.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 18, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I use 3# coffee cans, end cut off or chimney bricks as planters for the invasive herbs. I bury the coffee can, leaving about 1 inch above the ground and plant the plants in those. So far, they haven't "climbed" out of their cans and invaded other areas. Ditto for the chimney bricks. I know of people who've used old tires for the same purpose.


 
Ah - but those methods only work with plants that are invasive via their root systems - like mint, tansy, etc. Perilla/Shiso is invasive via its prodigious self-seeding (anise hyssop & lemon balm are invasive the same way), thus the only way to keep it in control is to either cut off the blooms before they set seed, &/or be extremely diligent in weeding out volunteer plants when they appear.


----------

